# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Un petit clic pour aider à payer la facture d' Akasha

## A toutes pattes Association

Bonjour

Merci de cliquez sur la pub pour nous aider  à payer la facture de vétérinaire  car elle recommence avec ses soucis de peau et donc le chemin du dermatologue est de retour et donc des frais encore et encore !!

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=476

Merci beaucoup

----------


## JUMECA

je clique depuis longtemps, et je continuerai encooooore........... ::

----------


## vagabong 68

> je clique depuis longtemps, et je continuerai encooooore...........


Idem.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Merci à vous c' est super gentil

bizes

----------


## fanelan

Je clique pour tous tous les jours.

----------


## vagabong 68

48%.
Moi aussi, je clique tous les jours.

----------


## fanelan

59%

----------


## vagabong 68

Clic.

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Et clic.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

Toujours 59%

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

Je clique pour toutes les associations mais je tenais à préciser qu'une cause me tient beaucoup à cœur, Danielle et ses chats. Papillon vient de créer un nouveau post pour eux.
A vos clics.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Tous à nos clics !!!!

----------


## fanelan

60%

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan

Clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait itou.

----------


## fanelan

Clic du dimanche

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics faits.

----------


## fanelan

pareil !

----------


## fanelan

Clics + vidéo de mardi. Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonne journée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliquons pour de nombreuses associations.
Ca ne prend que peu de temps.
Merci.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué pour tous et j'ai regardé aussi la vidéo pour certaines assos.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, c'est fait.
En même pas une minute, j'ai cliqué pour plusieurs associations.

----------


## fanelan

511.303 ------------- 850.00

----------


## vagabong 68

En une minute on peut cliquer pour de nombreuses associations.

----------


## fanelan

à vos clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

62%.

----------


## Nieggue

Clic !

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## fanelan

524.5171 ------------ 850.00

----------


## vagabong 68

Qui aurait une minute à offrir pour cliquer ?

----------


## fanelan

cliqué pour tous !

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué

----------


## vagabong 68

65%.

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi

----------


## vagabong 68

Impossible d'accéder au site, ce jour.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué. Bonne nuit

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai réussi aujourd'hui.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.
Bonne nuit Fanelan.

----------


## vagabong 68

66%.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait, à qui le tour ?

----------


## fanelan

A moi ! c'est fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

> A moi ! c'est fait.


Chouette, chouette, chouette.

----------


## fanelan

pour les loulous Rock.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

77 % c' est super sa grimpe merci au cliqueuses et cliqueurs  et aux donateurs

----------


## fanelan

Clics faits. Bonne nuit à tous.

----------


## vagabong 68

77%.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours 77%.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics de la Saint Sylvestre faits.

Meilleurs vux à tous les gens qui cliquent !

----------


## fanelan

Premiers clics de l'année pour toutes les assos.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics du premier jour de la nouvelle année, faits.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué. Bonne nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.
Il y a de nouvelles collectes.

----------


## fanelan

Cà y'est mes petits clics pour toutes les assos sont faits.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué. Bonne nuit .

----------


## vagabong 68

78%.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, c'est fait.

----------


## fanelan

663.459 ------------ 850.00 çà monte !

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué. Bonne nuit.

----------


## Yummy63

Je le fais tous les jours  :Smile: 

Bonne nuit

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait tous les jours aussi.

Plein de nouvelles causes aujourd'hui.

Venez cliquer, c'est gratuit et ça prend peu de temps.
Merci pour tous.

----------


## fanelan

Clics faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

A qui le tour ?

----------


## fanelan

A moi !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Et à moi.

----------


## fanelan

qui n'a pas cliqué aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Nieggue

Moi ! Mais j'ai rectifié le tir maintenant !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Quelques clics en plus

----------


## Yummy63

Fait depuis ce matin

----------


## Nieggue

Clic !

----------


## fanelan

Clic aussi !

----------


## vagabong 68

Au suivant.

----------


## fanelan

Dommage que cela ne soit que toutes les 24 heures

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué Bonne nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## Nieggue

Clic !

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué pour la journée.

----------


## Nieggue

Clic !

----------


## fanelan

Re-clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## fanelan

Clic !

----------


## Nieggue

Fait !

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait pour la journée.

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel !

----------


## vagabong 68

> Merci du rappel !


Avec plaisir.

----------


## Nieggue

Ouf, à 9 minutes près !

----------


## fanelan

A vos clics !

----------


## vagabong 68

81% !

----------


## chiro

clique tous les jours

----------


## Nieggue

Fait !

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## NeoClo

88%

----------


## vagabong 68

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 88 % !

On continue à cliquer.

----------


## Nieggue

Et clic

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Nieggue

00h31, au rapport !

----------


## fanelan

00h37 rapport fait

----------


## vagabong 68

89 %.
Bonne journée.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## NeoClo

Collecte terminée?

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Une généreuse donatrice a clos plusieurs collectes cet après midi. 




DONS RECENTS
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/don/don1.jpg

paris simone
Montant : 96,00 
Il y a 4 heures 
En faveur de : AKASHA
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/don/don2.jpg

paris simone
Montant : 40,00 
Il y a 4 heures 
En faveur de : Les chats pris en charge par l'association.
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/don/don3.jpg

paris simone
Montant : 99,00 
Il y a 4 heures 
En faveur de : Wawa et Ines
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/don/don4.jpg

paris simone
Montant : 102,00 
Il y a 4 heures 
En faveur de : Minous errants
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/don/don5.jpg

paris simone
Montant : 25,00 
Il y a 4 heures 
En faveur de : PIXELLE
COMMENTAIRES RECENTS
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/dt/im/defautavt.png
 TAGADASPIRIT 
a propos de : LE TROUPEAU ... MERCI MERCI MERCI a tous ceux qui nous soutiennent   image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/dt/smil/19.gif
   tous les chevaux vont être aux anges ! vous êtes tous des amours de penser a eux ...
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/avatar/165.jpg
 JD Malisara 
a propos de : Neige ... 10 en clics ,appels et dons en 1 sem ,merci  pour la petite Princesse   image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/dt/smil/coeur.gif
   nos tites souris vont faire suer leur tapis et plus si on peut ...
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/dt/im/defautavt.png
 SOLEIL 
a propos de : LE TROUPEAU ... La journée n'est pas encore terminée il n'est que 18H  image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/dt/smil/cool.gif
  c'est sur que le milieu du mois n'est peut être pas la meilleure période ...
image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/avatar/165.jpg
 JD Malisara 
a propos de : LE TROUPEAU ... Pour Soleil   image: http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/dt/smil/oui.gif
  Oui le Clic fourrage est arrêté  mais j'ai lu que le site réfléchissait à 1 autre façon d 'aider les chevaux ,donc on va ...

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo et merci à cette donatrice au grand cœur.

Continuons de cliquer pour les autres causes.

----------


## fanelan

Apparemment oui, ! Mais cela ne nous empêche pas de cliquer pour tous les autres en gardant ce lien.

----------


## fanelan

Merci à cette donatrice ; allez l'on continue !

Il faut cliquer en haut : découvrir les collectes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, c'est fait pour les autres associations.

----------


## NeoClo

Oh! quelle belle nouvelle! Merci à cette donatrice!
Cliqué pour les autres associations

----------


## Nieggue

Merci fanelan pour l'explication, hier, j'étais crevée, je n'avais pas trouvé   alors je n'ai pas pu le faire  :Frown: 

Merci à la généreuse donatrice !

Cliqué aussi.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

c'est fait.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Un immense merci à vous tous pour votre soutien . Il ne faut pas oublier les autres association !!

Une autre collecte vas bientôt être mise ne ligne pour un chats sauvé de fourrière avec des soucis neurologiques !!

Merci à tous de votre soutien si important

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

Pas mal de nouvelles causes, alors, un p'tit moment pour cliquer.
Merci.

----------


## Nieggue

Pfff, tant de misère, je ne m'y ferai jamais. Cliqué !

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

clique

----------


## fanelan

clics du jour !

----------


## vagabong 68

> Pfff, tant de misère, je ne m'y ferai jamais. Cliqué !



Moi non plus.

Au cliqueur suivant.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## NeoClo

Clic

----------


## Nieggue

Clic hier et aujourd'hui

----------


## fanelan

Bravo ! Merci pour les loulous.

----------


## fanelan

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic! Merci, bonne journée à toi également Fanelan!

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

bonne après midi à tous 

cliqué

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne après-midi.
A demain sur ce post et tous les autres où il faut cliquer.

----------


## NeoClo

Clic Bonne nuit

----------


## fanelan

Clic !

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## Nieggue

Clic !

----------


## fanelan

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, voilà.

----------


## FLO78

Fait

----------


## vagabong 68

A vos clics, petits doigts d'or.

----------


## fanelan

Petits clics de dimanche.

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!
 Bon dimanche à tous!

----------


## fanelan

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=476

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Super.
Merci à tous.

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

Fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## Nieggue

Absente ou très occupée ces derniers jours, je n'avais pas cliqué  

Mais aujourd'hui, clic !

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, voilà.

----------


## fanelan

Fait !

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## Nieggue

Clic !
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## Nieggue

fait !

----------


## NeoClo

Voilà aussi!

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## Nieggue

Clic.

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## NeoClo

Clic

----------


## fanelan

Clic ! Bon dimanche.

----------


## Yummy63

Clic 

A toi aussi Fanelan

----------


## Nieggue

Fait !

----------


## fanelan

Clics du lundi faits.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## Nieggue

Fait !

----------


## fanelan

Bonne nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clic du mardi  

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=476

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour moi, ce seront les clics du mercredi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Clic !

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=455

----------


## NeoClo

Clics voyageurs

----------


## fanelan

voyageurs ???

----------


## NeoClo

> voyageurs ???


Oui

----------


## fanelan

hé les filles si vous trouvez vous me dîtes hein ! je crois que le froid "congèle" mes neuronnes.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Clics voyageurs


T'es en vacances ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> hé les filles si vous trouvez vous me dîtes hein ! je crois que le froid "congèle" mes neuronnes.



Je vais dans "anciennes collectes" ( ou quelque chose dans ce genre) et c'est reparti.

----------


## fanelan

Ah tu voyages dans le temps !

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

clics

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## NeoClo

> C'est fait.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> T'es en vacances ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Hélas non, en déplacement pour le boulot...

Clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Hélas, NeoClo.
Voilà, c'est fait.

Bonne journée et à demain sur ce post.

----------


## NeoClo

Clic maison 

Bonne soirée!

----------


## Yummy63

Fait

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## vagabong 68

A vos clics,
prêts, 
partez, euh, cliquez.

Merci pour toutes ces associations.

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## NeoClo

Clic bonne nuit

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Clics remplis de soleil !

----------


## fanelan

Coucou les cliqueuses,
Je viens de créer un post pour l'asso qui a pris Neige en charge.

----------


## NeoClo

Clic du soir 
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=455*

----------


## Skassounette71

Fait!

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour ma part, ce serait plutôt des clics matinaux.
Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

Clic !

----------


## NeoClo

Clic en plein brouillard

----------


## NeoClo

Clic du matin endormi

----------


## fanelan

Clics venteux

----------


## Skassounette71

Clic!

----------


## fanelan

_Possibilité de cliquer toutes les 24h après minuit_

Je viens de recliquer alors que j'ai cliqué ce matin à 10h38. Tant mieux !

----------


## NeoClo

Double clic aujourd'hui, pourquoi se priver? clics pluvieux du soir

----------


## fanelan

Tu as bien fait de venir cliquer Néo, a tout hasard j'y suis retournée, et çà marche : troisième clic de la journée. J'y retournerai plus tard des fois que....

----------


## vagabong 68

Ouais, ça a marché !
Youpi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou les copines, troisième série !

----------


## fanelan

Coucou les copines, quatrième série !  j'espère au moins que c'est comptabilisé.

Ca me change des autres clics où je ne ramène rien !

----------


## vagabong 68

Moi aussi, 4ième série.

----------


## fanelan

5ième série, je n'y crois pas ! C'est car on est vendredi 13 ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Je te suis ma Fan.
Youpi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonsoir.
Je crois qu'on a épuisé le stock !
A demain Fan.

----------


## fanelan

Je viens de recliquer, çà marche encore, mais on est près de demain.

----------


## fanelan

Premiers clics de la journée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Serons-nous aussi chanceuses qu'hier ?
Première série...

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien pour le moment.

----------


## fanelan

Allez on y croit ! Deuxième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Allez on y croit ! Deuxième série.



Aussi.
On y prend goût...

----------


## fanelan

Bon je reviendrai un peu plus tard.

----------


## fanelan

Troisième série

----------


## vagabong 68

> Troisième série


Idem.

----------


## vagabong 68

Allez Fan.
C'est reparti pour un tour.

----------


## fanelan

Et voici la quatrième ? Ca marcheeeeeeeeee, Même pas une heure après. Contente !!!!!

----------


## fanelan

Cinquième, il faut recruter des cliqueuses !

----------


## vagabong 68

Je te suis.

----------


## fanelan

Sixième !!!!! A ton tour 

On va peut-être prendre par exemple Hope pour voir si le compteur bouge, sinon on aura l'air vraiment fin . Notre joie va redescendre.

Déjà : 15.562            Objectif ! 650.00

----------


## fanelan

Septième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oups, j'ai une série de retard.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sixième !!!!! A ton tour 
> 
> On va peut-être prendre par exemple Hope pour voir si le compteur bouge, sinon on aura l'air vraiment fin . Notre joie va redescendre.
> 
> Déjà : 15.562€            Objectif ! 650.00€


15,567.

----------


## fanelan

Pas de huitième maissssssss        15.574

----------


## vagabong 68

15,575.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et une supplémentaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

15,58 avec un don pour Hope.

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

Recliqué.
15,585.

----------


## fanelan

Recliqué.

----------


## PEPTISSOU

clic clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Et clic.
15,591.

----------


## fanelan

15.601

----------


## NeoClo

Clic du soir  
15.601 encore.....

----------


## vagabong 68

15,612.
Première série.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série : 15,613.

----------


## NeoClo

15,632
première série

- - - Mise à jour - - -

15,633
Deuxième série

----------


## fanelan

Pas en avance aujourd'hui......             15.6631

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

Troisième.
15,6711

----------


## vagabong 68

15,675.
Quatrième édition.

----------


## fanelan

Troisième : 15.676

----------


## vagabong 68

15,691.
Cinquième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

15,694.
Sixième série.

----------


## fanelan

Quatrième série      15.7021

----------


## fanelan

Cinquième : 15.705

----------


## fanelan

Premiers clics.

----------


## fanelan

Deuxièmes clics.

----------


## fanelan

Troisièmes clics.
15.713

----------


## fanelan

Quatrièmes clics.
15.714

----------


## vagabong 68

15,721.

----------


## fanelan

Cinquièmes clics
15.737

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de deuxième série pour ma part.
Snifffffffff.

----------


## fanelan

Ca va revenir, ma Belle Vag, ne soit pas triste ; si l'on arrive à faire 7 clics par jour c'est génial et surtout stimulant.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ca va revenir, ma Belle Vag, ne soit pas triste ; si l'on arrive à faire 7 clics par jour c'est génial et surtout stimulant.


Oh que oui.

----------


## fanelan

Encore bloquée !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

> Encore bloquée !!!


Idem.

----------


## NeoClo

15.758

----------


## fanelan

Sixièmes clics.
15.7671

----------


## fanelan

Septièmes clics.
15.7681 heureusement qu'ici je suis un peu active

----------


## vagabong 68

15,777.
Deuxième série.

----------


## fanelan

Huitièmes clics
15.778

----------


## NeoClo

Deuxième série
15,794

----------


## fanelan

Plus rien depuis tout à l'heure.

----------


## vagabong 68

15,827.

----------


## fanelan

Coucou Vag, bonne journée.

15.831

----------


## NeoClo

15.845

----------


## fanelan

15.849

----------


## fanelan

bloquée !

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.
15,865.

Bon après-midi, les copines.

----------


## fanelan

Ils sont peut-être plus généreux le week-end ?

----------


## vagabong 68

15,872.
Troisième série.

----------


## fanelan

Troisième aussi !
15.88

----------


## vagabong 68

> Troisième aussi !
> 15.88


Et plus rien, dommage.

----------


## fanelan

15.90 mais toujours bloqué, j'étais trop contente de pouvoir cliquer !

----------


## PEPTISSOU

vous parlez de HOPE là à 15.90eur ?

----------


## fanelan

Oui, on a pris au hasard le premier chien de la liste, pourquoi ?

----------


## vagabong 68

> vous parlez de HOPE là à 15.90eur ?


Oui, il sera notre référence afin de constater la progression du compteur.

----------


## NeoClo

15.906
Deuxième série

----------


## fanelan

Encore bloquée  on ne fera jamais aussi bien qu'hier et avant hier !

----------


## fanelan

Hé bien que trois séries aujourd'hui 
15.917

----------


## fanelan

Première série
15.918

----------


## vagabong 68

15,931.

----------


## fanelan

Ils ont remis leur "logiciel" à jour ??? j'ai cliqué à 0h06 et là je suis bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Enfin deuxième série.
15.9481

----------


## vagabong 68

15,957 à la deuxième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

Troisième série : 15,97.

----------


## fanelan

Troisième série : 15.976

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de quatrième ?

----------


## PEPTISSOU

c'était just :: e pour être sûre de bien cliquer où il fallait FANELAN

----------


## vagabong 68

15,994 pour la quatrième série.

----------


## fanelan

Voilà la quatrième : 16.003

----------


## NeoClo

16.007
Petite première série....je ne joue pas dans la même cours  

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

> 16.007
> Petite première série....je ne joue pas dans la même cours  
> 
> *http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*


L'essentiel est de participer.

----------


## fanelan

NéoClo.
Toujours bloquée.

----------


## fanelan

Cinquième série et je pense la dernière : 16.021 puisque "normalement" l'on a droit à cinq clics par jour.

----------


## fanelan

Première série : 41.027

----------


## vagabong 68

Première série : 41,041.

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième série : 41.05

----------


## vagabong 68

> Deuxième série : 41.05


Petite veinarde.
Pas pour moi.

----------


## fanelan

Ben non, ma première série était à 00h41. J'espère qu'ils seront plus généreux pour le week-end.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

Moi non plus !

----------


## vagabong 68

Sniffffffffffff.

----------


## NeoClo

41,069
Première série

----------


## fanelan

> 16.007
> Petite première série....je ne joue pas dans la même cours  
> 
> *http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*


Tu as changé de cours

----------


## NeoClo

> Tu as changé de cours


J'ai eu le "vag" à l'âme...il a fallu s'activer

----------


## fanelan

Troisième série : 41.075

----------


## vagabong 68

> J'ai eu le "vag" à l'âme...il a fallu s'activer


Qui a dit "Vag" ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

41,085.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu as changé de cours


Le cours "âge" ?

----------


## fanelan

Quatrième série : 41.087

----------


## vagabong 68

41,101.

----------


## fanelan

5ème = 41.112

----------


## vagabong 68

Une série supplémentaire : 41,114.

----------


## NeoClo

41,117
Deuxième

----------


## fanelan

6ème = 41.122

----------


## vagabong 68

41,123.
A demain.

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## NeoClo

41,127
Troisième

----------


## fanelan

7ème = 41.136

----------


## fanelan

Première série : 41.143

----------


## vagabong 68

41,154.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série : 41,159.

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième série : 41,162.

----------


## fanelan

On a commencé à comptabiliser le 15/02, on était à 15.612.
A hier au soir, on a cumulé : 25.524  c'est encourageant !

----------


## fanelan

Troisième série : 41,166.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,169.
Et de trois.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de 4.

41,17.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,175 et de 5.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,179.
6ième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

7ième : 41,18.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,181.
Et de 8 !

----------


## vagabong 68

41,186.
Et de 9.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,186 pour la dixième fois du jour.
Le même nombre au compteur ???

----------


## fanelan

4ième : 41.189

vite, vite, je suis en retard ! 



5ième ! 41.19.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,191 pour la onzième.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Studieuse, notre Fan.

----------


## fanelan

6ième : 41.195

11ième Vag  on n'a jamais fait autant, c'est génial, stimulant !!!
Ca me console en rapport à tous les "Hello Asso" sur lesquels je suis toujours bloquée avec leur message Aie....

----------


## vagabong 68

41,198.
11 fois, oups 12.

----------


## fanelan

7ième  : 41.198

----------


## fanelan

8ième : 41.201.

----------


## fanelan

9ième : 41.202.

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi 41,202 pour mon treizième tour.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et encore une fois : 41,205.

----------


## fanelan

10ième : 41.206

----------


## vagabong 68

41,221.
Au nouveau clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,227 au nouveau clic.

----------


## fanelan

11 = 41.235

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloquée.

----------


## fanelan

12 = 41.253

----------


## fanelan

13 = 41.255

----------


## fanelan

14 = 41.259

----------


## vagabong 68

41,26.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Re 41,26.

----------


## fanelan

15 clics  = 41.261. 

Dommage que l'on ne soit que toutes les deux 

Bonne nuit Vag.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,262.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais encore faire un essai avant de m'endormir.
Bonne nuit Fan, fais de beaux et doux rêves.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,263.
Premiers clics de ce samedi.

----------


## fanelan

1 = 41.263. Merci Vag pour les beaux et doux rêves, pour toi aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série, comme toi Fan, 41,263.

Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

41,264 et de 3 !

----------


## vagabong 68

41,277.

----------


## Mimi L

Bonjour à tous !
euh !!!! j'ai honte de poser cette question  ....mais en quoi consiste ou comment faire pour clic ????

----------


## vagabong 68

Tu cliques sur le lien de la première page.
Puis "collections...." et voilà, tu cliques sur "faire mes 5 clics" puis "collection suivante" jusqu'à avoir fait le tour de toutes les causes.

J'espère que tu pourras te joindre à nous pour faire gonfler les cagnottes.
Merci Mimi.
Et bons clics à toi.

41,28.
Aux 5ièmes clics.

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième série : 41.293

Nous avons pris Hope au hasard comme référence pour le compteur. Apparemment il n'y a pas de délai entre deux clics. Des fois dix minutes après, des fois deux heures après.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

41,303.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Eh oui, Fan, on collectionne ce qu'on peut !

----------


## fanelan

3 = 41.305

----------


## NeoClo

Je vous laisse une journée et voilà que vous faites des "vag"! Je suis "fan"! bravo!    

1 = 41,306

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

41,312.

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 41,313

----------


## fanelan

4 = 41.315

----------


## fanelan

5 = 41.318

----------


## fanelan

6 = 41.323

----------


## fanelan

7 = 41.325

----------


## fanelan

8 = 41.327

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 41.33

----------


## NeoClo

4 = 41.331

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

41,336.

----------


## NeoClo

5 = 41.341

----------


## vagabong 68

41,344.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,352.

----------


## NeoClo

41.353

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

41,36.
Bonsoir.

----------


## fanelan

9 = 41.36
Bonsoir.

----------


## NeoClo

6 = 41.361

----------


## fanelan

10 = 41.368

----------


## NeoClo

7 = 41.371

----------


## vagabong 68

41,382 pour commencer.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Déjà 3 fois aujourd'hui

----------


## trichka52

idem pour Chelly

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 4

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

5 et 6

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 41.427

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

1 = 214.577 pour Chelly

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 7. A tout a l'heure.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,428 au deuxième clic.

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 41.429

----------


## fanelan

1 = 214.577 pour Chelly

- - - Mise à jour - - -

2 = 214.578 pour Chelly

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 41.435

----------


## vagabong 68

3 = 41,436.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 41.438

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas folichon pour moi, aujourd'hui !

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

> 1 = 214.577 pour Chelly
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 2 = 214.578 pour Chelly


Et de 8. Merci de penser à la belle Chelly car les 4 pattes est une super petite asso que je soutiens à fond. De plus, suite a un grave accident de voiture il y a 1 mois qui a conduit 2 de ses membres a l'hôpital, Trichka la porte quasi seule à bout de bras.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

9

----------


## fanelan

4 = 41.443

----------


## vagabong 68

Enfin : 41,448.

----------


## NeoClo

> Et de 8. Merci de penser à la belle Chelly car les 4 pattes est une super petite asso que je soutiens à fond. De plus, suite a un grave accident de voiture il y a 1 mois qui a conduit 2 de ses membres a l'hôpital, Trichka la porte quasi seule à bout de bras.


Sandrine M - Je clique pour tous à chaque fois.

Clic  

4 = 41.453

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

41,455.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

10 
Moi aussi je clique pour tous sans distinction car tous le mérite. 
Je vais tenter d'y retourner 1 ou 2 fois avant d'aller au dodo. J'en profite car je pense pas que cela va durer encore longtemps. Il y a bien un moment ou ils vont s'en apercevoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, on clique pour toutes les causes.

----------


## fanelan

Bien oui, ils en ont tous besoin.
1 = 41.485

----------


## vagabong 68

41,497.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série : 41,513.

Z'ont intercalé des pubs entre les clics, malin !

----------


## vagabong 68

41,522.

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 41.529

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

41,53.

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 41,531

----------


## vagabong 68

41,533

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 41,535

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour moi aussi 51,535.

----------


## NeoClo

> Pour moi aussi 51,535.


Hum....Tu di"vag"  :Smile:  Trop de clics?   
tu veux sûrement dire 41,535....

----------


## fanelan

Première série : 41.553 ; je n'ai pas eu droit aux pubs, du moins pas encore !

----------


## vagabong 68

41,557.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

O.K.
Je dis "Vag" !
Merci Neoclo.

----------


## NeoClo

4 = 41,56

----------


## fanelan

2 = 41.564

----------


## NeoClo

5 = 41.567

----------


## fanelan

3 = 41.578

----------


## vagabong 68

41,58.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,582.

----------


## fanelan

4 = 41.583

----------


## NeoClo

6 = 41.588

----------


## fanelan

5 = 41.596. Promis je ferai mieux demain.

----------


## NeoClo

7 = 41.60

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 5 = 41.596. Promis je ferai mieux demain.


C'est déjà top Fan !

----------


## fanelan

Clic.

----------


## fanelan

1 = 41.603 Bonne nuit à tout le monde.

----------


## vagabong 68

41,661.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 41.627

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 41,627

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 6 = 41.6 pareil que toi ????? Tu as cliqué hier et moi aujourd'hui, mais pourquoi le compteur n'a pas bougé ? Pas grave.
> 
> Demain je tenterai de faire le double de 6.


Etrange en effet...

----------


## fanelan

Et on a encore toutes les deux le même compteur

----------


## fanelan

3 = 42.192

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 42,195

----------


## vagabong 68

2 = 42,206.

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 42,214

----------


## fanelan

je suis bloquée.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil - je réessaye plus tard.

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## vagabong 68

> je suis bloquée


Moi aussi.

----------


## fanelan

On va dire que c'est un jour "sans".

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On va dire que c'est un jour "sans".


On va dire cela oui....

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Seulement 2 aujourd'hui

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloquée.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloquée, espérons pour demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

42,277.

----------


## fanelan

42.286

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca bloque.
Dommage.

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi bloquée.

----------


## NeoClo

42.326

Tenez bon!

----------


## fanelan

42.327

On s'accroche !

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

3 pour l'instant

----------


## vagabong 68

42,341 en deuxième série.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien non plus, petit moineau.

----------


## NeoClo

42,867

----------


## fanelan

Enfin !!!! 42.869

----------


## fanelan

43.378

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait mais qu'une fois malgré plusieurs tentatives.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deuxième série : 43,406.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 43.407

----------


## vagabong 68

Au troisième clic 43,41.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

1 = 43,421

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 43,435

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

4 pour l'instant

----------


## vagabong 68

43,444.
Je vais réessayer plus tard...

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 43,445

Petit à petit....

----------


## fanelan

3 = 43.453

----------


## vagabong 68

43,457.

----------


## vagabong 68

43,463.
Et une fois de plus.

----------


## fanelan

:: 4 = 43.461

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 6

----------


## fanelan

Super Sandrine, cela serait bien si l'on pouvait à nouveau cliquer une douzaine de fois comme il y a quelques jours.

----------


## fanelan

5 = 43.467

----------


## vagabong 68

43,472.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

7ième série.

----------


## fanelan

6 = 43.473

----------


## vagabong 68

43,473 et hop encore une fois.

Bonsoir.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 8

----------


## fanelan

et Hop 7 = 43.477, c'est génial.

----------


## fanelan

8 = 43.485

----------


## NeoClo

43.492

----------


## fanelan

1 = 43.51

----------


## vagabong 68

43,511.
Coucou les copines.

----------


## fanelan

Coucou,

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

2 / 43,548.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 43.551.

----------


## vagabong 68

Triste pas de 3, enfin pas encore.

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 43.562

Hello

----------


## vagabong 68

43,571.

Enfin des clics.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 43.573

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

4 mais maintenant bloquée depuis un bon moment

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 43.592

----------


## fanelan

4 = 43.595

----------


## fanelan

1 = 43.598

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 43.598

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 1 = 43.598


Encore synchro

----------


## vagabong 68

43,609 au premier clic.

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

43,639 au deuxième top.

----------


## fanelan

43,639 au deuxième top.

----------


## vagabong 68

43,673 au troisième top.

----------


## fanelan

43,675 au troisième top.
On se console avec les clics que l'on peut.

----------


## fanelan

4 = 43.691

----------


## vagabong 68

43,71.

----------


## fanelan

49.722

----------


## vagabong 68

49,723 et de deux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et 46 euros de dons.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 49.726.

----------


## vagabong 68

49,733.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 49.734.

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 49.742

----------


## Nieggue

On a été réactives pour la collecte d'abris sur Animal Web action !  

Je partage le lien : http://www.animalwebaction.com/abris/

----------


## fanelan

4 = 49.763

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 49.77

----------


## vagabong 68

49,774.

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est parti : 49,809.

----------


## vagabong 68

Là, ça ne veut plus, non plus.

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 49,828

----------


## fanelan

1 = 49.834

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Bloqué

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

J'ai enfin pu faire un 2ème tour

----------


## vagabong 68

109,874.
A la deuxième série.

----------


## NeoClo

109, 875  
Finalement tous nos clics ont compté

----------


## fanelan

109.882 çà a monté drôlement vite aujourd'hui ! presque doublé ????

----------


## vagabong 68

109,885 au troisième clic.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 109.882 çà a monté drôlement vite aujourd'hui ! presque doublé ????


Oui en raison d'un don.

----------


## fanelan

Je ne pense jamais à regarder les dons.

----------


## fanelan

109.905

----------


## vagabong 68

109,915.

----------


## vagabong 68

109,925 au deuxième clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

109,933 à la troisième série.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 109.937

----------


## vagabong 68

109,945.

----------


## vagabong 68

109,946.

----------


## vagabong 68

109,948.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 109.952

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 109.96

----------


## vagabong 68

109,968.

----------


## fanelan

4 = 109.972

----------


## vagabong 68

109,98.

----------


## vagabong 68

109,985.

----------


## vagabong 68

109,995.

----------


## fanelan

5 = 109.999

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu ne comptes plus Vag ? en tout cas c'est une bonne journée pour toi, super !

----------


## vagabong 68

110,002.
Bonne idée, je vais faire les comptes, Fan.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en suis à 11.

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 110,005

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 110,002.
> Bonne idée, je vais faire les comptes, Fan.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> J'en suis à 11.

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci NeoClo.
Je vais me coucher, ça fatigue de cliquer !

A demain, petits doigts en or.

----------


## NeoClo

Repose-toi vag, c'est bien mérité et reviens-nous en pleine forme demain!

----------


## fanelan

> 110,002.
> Bonne idée, je vais faire les comptes, Fan.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> J'en suis à 11.


 génial, cela fait plaisir de voir monter une cagnotte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

6 = 110.008, cela m'étonnerait fort de faire aussi bien que toi Vag ; reposes-toi bien.

----------


## fanelan

7 = 110.01

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 110,013

----------


## NeoClo

4 = 110,018

----------


## fanelan

8 = 110.019

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait 2 fois : 110,041.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,052 et de 3.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,058.

----------


## fanelan

1 = 110.06

----------


## vagabong 68

110,069.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,073.

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 110,075

----------


## fanelan

110.075

----------


## fanelan

3 = 110.077

----------


## NeoClo

2 = 110,078

----------


## vagabong 68

110,078 aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,084.

----------


## fanelan

4 = 110.088.

----------


## fanelan

5 = 110.092

----------


## fanelan

110.097.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,099.

----------


## fanelan

7 = 110.102

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

7= Hope 110.104
     Chelly 575.666

----------


## vagabong 68

110,106.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,111.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

8= H 110,114
     C 575,675

----------


## vagabong 68

110,117.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 9

----------


## vagabong 68

110,123.

----------


## fanelan

8 = 110.124

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 10

----------


## vagabong 68

13 fois, je pense avoir atteint le quota de la journée.
A demain, amies cliqueuses.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,131, 14ième édition.

----------


## NeoClo

110,131

C'est l'éclate on dirait! chapeau bas

----------


## fanelan

> 110,131, 14ième édition.



9 = 110.133.

----------


## fanelan

10 = 110.142

----------


## fanelan

11 = 110.143

----------


## fanelan

12 = 110.149

----------


## fanelan

13 = 110.151

----------


## fanelan

14 = 110.153

----------


## fanelan

1 = 110.154

----------


## vagabong 68

110,165.

Bravo Fan.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,166 : 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,167 et de 3.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,171.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,177.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 110.181

----------


## vagabong 68

110,183.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 110.183 ----- doublon

----------


## fanelan

4 = 110.188

----------


## vagabong 68

110,189.

C'est la fête aux clics.

----------


## fanelan

5 = 110.19

----------


## fanelan

6 = 110.21

----------


## vagabong 68

110,216.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,235.

----------


## fanelan

7 = 110.238

----------


## fanelan

Oh les vilains !

----------


## vagabong 68

110,277.

Premiers clics d'une série qui j'espère sera longueeeeeeeeeeee.

----------


## fanelan

110.297

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus moyen de cliquer.
Dommage.

----------


## fanelan

Ici aussi bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours encore bloquée.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Je crois bien que les beaux jours sont finis.

----------


## fanelan

Ils nous cassent les pieds.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,329.

----------


## fanelan

110.331

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Ha enfin

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonsoir.

----------


## fanelan

Bonsoir, toujours bloquée.

23h48 et toujours bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,375.
A plus tard peut-être ?

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Clic fait

Petit hors sujet. Si vous êtes sur Facebook, pourriez vous voter pour Loulou qui si il vient qu'a gagner un peu d'argent sera intégralement reversé à 2 asso du 52 pour les aider sur un sauvetage chat: https://www.kingpet.fr/chat/4250777836877363-Loulou/
Merci

Lien du sauvetage: https://fr-fr.facebook.com/events/812863165435063/

----------


## vagabong 68

Désolée, Sandrine pas de compte FB.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai FB mais on fait comment, je clique juste sur "J'aime" ?

----------


## fanelan

110.385

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Il faut cliquer sur le carré bleu marqué VOTER. On peut voter jusqu'à 10 fois par jour.
Merci pour lui.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

2ème tour. Une nouvelle cause a été mise en ligne.

----------


## vagabong 68

110,400.
Et de deux.

----------


## fanelan

> Il faut cliquer sur le carré bleu marqué VOTER. On peut voter jusqu'à 10 fois par jour.
> Merci pour lui.


Je ne vais sur FB que pour la famille, et là ils me disent : Vous ne possédez pas de compte sur KingPet ? Cliquez sur le bouton ci-dessous pour vous connecter avec votre compte Facebook.
Je ne veux pas remplir mon profil, excuses-moi pour Loulou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*110.402*

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Pas de soucis Fan. Perso, je n'ai pas de compte Facebook alors je fini le crédit du portable de mon homme en achetant des votes

----------


## fanelan

3 = 110.407

----------


## vagabong 68

110,408.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

3 aussi

----------


## FLO78

clic

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 4

----------


## fanelan

110.948

----------


## vagabong 68

110,961.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 2

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

3=110.995

----------


## vagabong 68

111,004 en deuxième série.

----------


## NeoClo

1 = 111,012

----------


## fanelan

1 = 111.018

----------


## vagabong 68

Bon, cette fois-ci j'éteins l'ordi.
Y'a plus rien à grappiller !

Faites de beaux rêves.

----------


## fanelan

111.042

----------


## vagabong 68

111,058.

----------


## fanelan

111.086

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien de plus.

----------


## vagabong 68

141,248.

----------


## vagabong 68

141,256.

----------


## NeoClo

141,266

----------


## fanelan

141.27

----------


## NeoClo

141,275 + clic sur les 5 nouvelles collectes

----------


## fanelan

La petite Doubie me fait vraiment misère.

1 = 141.283

----------


## vagabong 68

141,291.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 141.314

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Bloqué mais cliqué sur 3 nouvelles causes qui viennent d'être misent en ligne

----------


## vagabong 68

> La petite Doubie me fait vraiment misère.
> 
> 1 = 141.283


Comme tu dis.

La pauvrette.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 141.331

----------


## fanelan

4 = 141.347

----------


## vagabong 68

141,347.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué, mais juste sur la dernière fiche.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Cliqué, mais juste sur la dernière fiche.
> 
> *http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*


Pareil, juste pour Fakir.

----------


## fanelan

141.368 pour Hope.
 Il ne faut pas oublier les autres, et tous les jours il en vient de nouveaux.

----------


## vagabong 68

Encore une série.

----------


## NeoClo

141,38
Je clique bien pour tous

----------


## fanelan

Moi pas de série

----------


## vagabong 68

141,406.

On y croit chère Fan,

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 2= 141,427

----------


## fanelan

1 = 141.434

----------


## vagabong 68

141,438 et de 2.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 3. Il y a 2 nouvelles fiches dont le petit Jentil qui me fend le cœur.

----------


## vagabong 68

> Et de 3. Il y a 2 nouvelles fiches dont le petit Jentil qui me fend le cœur.


111,445.

----------


## fanelan

141.459

----------


## vagabong 68

Bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien.

----------


## fanelan

Moi non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

141.509

----------


## vagabong 68

141,513.

----------


## fanelan

141.532.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Juste 1 après bloqué

----------


## vagabong 68

> Juste 1 après bloqué


Idem.

----------


## NeoClo

141.551

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée aussi !

----------


## vagabong 68

141,575.

----------


## fanelan

141.592.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour ce soir.
A demain.

----------


## NeoClo

141.602

----------


## vagabong 68

141,622.

----------


## fanelan

141.651

----------


## vagabong 68

141,657.

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php


*

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Pas d'autre série, non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Non plus

----------


## fanelan

Un grand bond pour Hope : 191.874 - 30%

La petite Doubie : 226.653 - 50%

----------


## vagabong 68

191,889 au compteur, ce matin.

----------


## fanelan

Vag, tu prends quelle fiche pour la référence du compteur ?

----------


## vagabong 68

> Vag, tu prends quelle fiche pour la référence du compteur ?


Celle de Hope.
Me serais-je trompée, c'est possible car je fais plein de "trucs" en même temps.

Pas de deuxième série...........................pour l'instant.

----------


## fanelan

Non tu ne t'ai pas trompée, c'est moi.... j'étais avec les "granulés" sur d'autres clics.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 2

----------


## vagabong 68

> Et de 2


Toujours bloquée à 1.

----------


## fanelan

Oh rien !

----------


## vagabong 68

> Oh rien !


Plus rien.

----------


## fanelan

Rien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fanelan

Hope : 191.967

----------


## vagabong 68

191,972.

De nouvelles collectes.

----------


## fanelan

Ca n'a marché que sur les nouvelles collectes.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

1 tour puis plus rien

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Enfin 2

----------


## fanelan

2 = 192.007

----------


## vagabong 68

192,008.

----------


## NeoClo

192,01

----------


## vagabong 68

Un bref passage, pour rien.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Même queeeee rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Que faireeeeeeeeeeeeeee ?

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

192,067.

Fan, Est-ce le même Tao que sur l'autre collecte ?

----------


## fanelan

192.08.

Vag, je crois que l'autre Tao était un chat noir.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 192.08.
> 
> Vag, je crois que l'autre Tao était un chat noir.


O.K.

Et de 2.

----------


## fanelan

Rien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
*

----------


## NeoClo

> 192.08.
> 
> Vag, je crois que l'autre Tao était un chat noir.


Je confirme que c'était un chat noir 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

192.09

----------


## NeoClo

re clic....192,164

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de 3 : 192,172.

----------


## fanelan

ahhhhh : 192.175

----------


## NeoClo

3 = 192,177

----------


## vagabong 68

192,221.

Et je clique, clique, clique,
c'est ma façon d'aimer,
ce rythme qui m'entraîne
jusqu'au bout du matin,
réveille en moi le tourbillon d'un vent de folie...

----------


## fanelan

192.224.

Tu chantes encore aujourd'hui ??? Il faut reformer la chorale ??? 
Non c'est un mauvais rêve.

----------


## NeoClo

Je cliiiiiiique, Je cliiiiiiiiiiiiiiique....
Comme un fou comme un soldat....
Comme une star de cinéma....
Je cliiique, je cliiiique...
Comme un loup, comme un roi...
Tu vois je t'aime comme çaaaa

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 192,221.
> 
> Et je clique, clique, clique,
> c'est ma façon d'aimer,
> ce rythme qui m'entraîne
> jusqu'au bout du matin,
> réveille en moi le tourbillon d'un vent de folie...

----------


## vagabong 68

La "clique", en concert sur le forum !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## vagabong 68

Même là, je ne peux pas cliquer.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et bien moi, je clique, clique, clique sans fin car aucune fiche ne se bloque. Jamais vu ca.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,286.

Eh les copines, c'est la fête.
J'ai cliqué non-stop !
Plus d'une trentaine de fois et ça continue.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,300.

J'ai une crampe plus d'une cinquantaine de clics.

----------


## fanelan

Ne lâches pas Vag, continue, continue, continue, c'est pour tous les autres clics que l'on n'a pas vu depuis des jours.

Ca marche même pour moi, je ne lâche plus la souris non plus.

192.313.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,330.

Ca fait une heure que je clique non-stop.
Suis fatiguée, j'ai arrêté de compter après 100 fois.

----------


## fanelan

Je vois qu'il y en a deux qui sont en train de s'éclater à cliquer, c'est tellement génial.

Je fais une petite pause. Bravo à ceux qui continuent.

192.346.

----------


## NeoClo

Je clique...je clique...je clique...mais ca reste à 192.353

----------


## fanelan

Mais non çà monte 192.359 mais le compteur ne monte plus, même après 5 ou 6 passages sur tous.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et les filles c'est comme hier soir, on clique sans fin. Bon, j'y retourne et vais cliquer jusqu'à l'heure de partir au travail.

----------


## vagabong 68

Allez, une série de 10.
Je me suis fait plaisir.
192,386.

----------


## vagabong 68

+  20 fois.

192,399.

----------


## NeoClo

192,428

Une trentaine de clics mais je n'ai pas l'impression que cela rapporte...

----------


## vagabong 68

192,439.

Je me questionne aussi, NeoClo.
Encore une dizaine de clics supplémentaires.

----------


## NeoClo

192,442
Je continue au cas où...

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

Moi aussi ! Bizarre !!!

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Si les filles, ca rapporte. Je le vois car je regarde les statistiques de la collecte en même temps que je clique et mes 5 cliques se rajoute à chaque fois.

----------


## NeoClo

re-Clic...mais une seule fois, plus possible après

----------


## fanelan

192.468
Au moins eux, ils ont constaté que leur site avait un souci, et l'on résolu. Bon tant mieux pour les loulous pour qui ont a pu cliquer plusieurs fois.
Mais pouvoir cliquer toutes les 3-4 heures c'est sympa.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,481 et Bloquée !

Après avoir cliqué une vingtaine de fois.

----------


## NeoClo

192,508

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

192.52

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Fait 2 tours déjà

----------


## vagabong 68

192,527 mais qu'une série.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,544.

Je viens de cliquer une deuxième fois.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,554.

Une série de plus : 3.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de 4 : 192,556.

----------


## vagabong 68

192,563.

----------


## fanelan

Que deuxième série : 192.568, il faut que je me bouge.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien depuis mon dernier passage.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

J'ai pu en faire une 3ème à midi mais là bloquée

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

192,618

----------


## vagabong 68

192,626.

Bonne journée et plein de clics.

----------


## fanelan

192.641

Merci Vag.

----------


## fanelan

192.67

----------


## vagabong 68

192,671.

----------


## NeoClo

192,685

----------


## fanelan

Des petits nouveaux à cliquer ; et en plus il y a quatre loulous de l'asso de ma Belle qui viennent d'arriver : Vitamine, Crunch, Brioche et Bergamotte.

192.696

----------


## vagabong 68

192,727.

Oui, Fan, de nouvelles fiches pour d'autres loulous.

----------


## fanelan

192.742.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de deuxième série pour le moment.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Ben moi non plus

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien, non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien.............

----------


## NeoClo

192,783

----------


## fanelan

Une seule fois

----------


## vagabong 68

Moi aussi, qu'une seule fois.

----------


## fanelan

192.8

----------


## vagabong 68

192,806.

----------


## fanelan

202.822

----------


## NeoClo

202,841....Nous avons dépassé la barre des 200

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Comme hier, juste 1 fois

----------


## vagabong 68

Juste une fois aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

202,804

----------


## fanelan

202.884

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Les filles, c'est reparti. 4 fois déjà aujourd'hui. Le temps d'arriver en bas de la liste, les fiches du haut se débloquent et ainsi de suite.

----------


## vagabong 68

202,893.
J'ai pu cliquer deux fois, ce matin.

----------


## fanelan

2 = 202.912

----------


## vagabong 68

Et de 3 : 202,921.

----------


## fanelan

3 = 202.924

----------


## vagabong 68

J'ai relancé une série : 102,925.

----------


## fanelan

4 = 202.927

----------


## fanelan

et Hop ! 5 = 202.932

----------


## fanelan

6 = 202.94

----------


## vagabong 68

202,941.

----------


## fanelan

7 = 202.944

----------


## fanelan

Encoreeeeeeeeee     8 = 202.946

----------


## vagabong 68

202,949.

----------


## fanelan

9 = 202.951

----------


## fanelan

*10* = 202.954

11 = 202.956

----------


## vagabong 68

202,959.

Beau palmarès, Fan !

----------


## fanelan

Merci Vag mais cela ne marche plus depuis 1h30 !

----------


## vagabong 68

202,971.

----------


## vagabong 68

202,972.

----------


## fanelan

Bravo Vag, çà monte aussi pour toi.

12 = 202.973

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien au dernier essai.
Bonne nuit les amies.

----------


## fanelan

Bonne nuit Vag, on va essayer de te faire une belle surprise pour demain.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## NeoClo

202.983

----------


## fanelan

Plus rien depuis trois heures ; on a tout consommé

----------


## fanelan

13 = 202.997

----------


## fanelan

Désolée Vag ils nous ont bloqué ces coquins.
Premier clic = 202.998.

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

----------


## vagabong 68

203,001, ben c'est pas mal, les copines.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour le moment, je stagne...

----------


## fanelan

Toujours pas de deuxième clic pour moi...

----------


## vagabong 68

> Toujours pas de deuxième clic pour moi...


Pour non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien !

----------


## fanelan

Ils nous ont trop donné hier ! Toujours rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bah, plus rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

203,075.
Et de deux, enfin.

----------


## fanelan

203.084

----------


## fanelan

203.091

----------


## fanelan

203.114

----------


## vagabong 68

203,122.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de deuxième fois, mais, je n'ai pas écrit mon dernier mot.

----------


## fanelan

203.129

----------


## vagabong 68

Je suis revenue et j'ai bien fait : 203,13.

----------


## vagabong 68

Troisième série.

----------


## fanelan

203.15

----------


## vagabong 68

203,177.

----------


## fanelan

203.178

----------


## fanelan

203.2

----------


## fanelan

203.216

----------


## vagabong 68

203,218.

----------


## fanelan

Pfffft

----------


## vagabong 68

203,273.

----------


## fanelan

203.284

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

203.301

----------


## vagabong 68

203,313.

----------


## fanelan

203.322

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de numéro 2 pour le moment.

----------


## fanelan

203.375

----------


## fanelan

203.423

----------


## vagabong 68

203,445.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien

----------


## fanelan

Plein de collectes terminées.
Hope : 213.526

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

312,544.

----------


## NeoClo

Hope: 213,545

----------


## vagabong 68

213,584.

----------


## fanelan

213.602

----------


## NeoClo

213,604

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de deuxième série.

----------


## fanelan

1 = 228.649

----------


## vagabong 68

228,691.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bouh, ça ne remarche plus.
Dommage.

----------


## fanelan

Pour moi non plus !

----------


## NeoClo

228,736 (35%)

----------


## vagabong 68

228,741.

----------


## vagabong 68

La collecte pour "Au paradis des chats" de Danielle a fait un sacré bond en avant.
Je suis contente pour elle.
Il manque 30 %.

A vos clics, chères amies.

P.S. Pour toutes les associations, à vos clics.

----------


## fanelan

228.758

----------


## NeoClo

228,769

----------


## vagabong 68

Il me manque le temps où l'on pouvait cliquer plusieurs fois par jour.

----------


## fanelan

A moi aussi !

----------


## fanelan

228.827

----------


## vagabong 68

228,844.

----------


## NeoClo

228,885

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien.

----------


## fanelan

228.919

----------


## vagabong 68

230,351.

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième : 230.351

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

1 semaine que je n'ai droit qu'à 1 seul tour.

----------


## fanelan

Le week-end arrive, ils sont peut-être être plus généreux comme des fois quand on peut cliquer plus d'une dizaine de fois.

----------


## vagabong 68

230,367.

----------


## fanelan

230.462.

----------


## NeoClo

230.469

----------


## fanelan

230.4711

----------


## vagabong 68

230,481.

----------


## NeoClo

230,49 mais je n'ai pas pu cliquer pour ma part....

----------


## fanelan

Pas de deuxième clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien.

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours rien

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca quand veut pas...

----------


## NeoClo

230,547

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

230.548

----------


## vagabong 68

230,558.

----------


## NeoClo

Rien

----------


## fanelan

Pareil, ils s'obstinent !!!

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours rien hélas....

----------


## vagabong 68

> Toujours rien hélas....


Hélas.

----------


## NeoClo

380,621 Youhoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

59%

Finalement c'est un bon weekend

----------


## vagabong 68

380,66.

Ouais, chouette, un don de 150 euros !

----------


## NeoClo

380,665

Oui très chouette et je trouve cela motivant pour poursuivre

----------


## fanelan

Merci au donateur en effet.
380.67

----------


## vagabong 68

> 380,665
> 
> Oui très chouette et je trouve cela motivant pour poursuivre


Et comment !

----------


## fanelan

Rien !

----------


## NeoClo

> Rien !


Pareil, rien - ce sera ok à partir de minuit je pense.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

Et oui l'on sera demain ! Mais enfin il est bien noté veuillez cliquer toutes les 24 heures, alors pourquoi nous avoir fait rêver en cliquant plusieurs fois par jour  grrrrrr

----------


## NeoClo

380,713

----------


## fanelan

380.713 le compteur n'a pas bougé ???

----------


## vagabong 68

380,755.

----------


## fanelan

Pas de deuxième.

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien.

----------


## fanelan

380.821

----------


## NeoClo

380,834

----------


## vagabong 68

380,835.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

voici LA BELLE

----------


## vagabong 68

Qu'elle est belle !

----------


## fanelan

380.852

----------


## NeoClo

380.953

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle est supeeeeerbe!!!!!!!

Merci pour la photo!

----------


## vagabong 68

> 380.852


Oui, grâce à un gros don.
Merci.

----------


## NeoClo

380,992

----------


## fanelan

381.006

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

381,033.

----------


## NeoClo

381,09

----------


## fanelan

381.091

----------


## vagabong 68

381,111.

----------


## fanelan

Pas de deux

----------


## fanelan

381.125

----------


## NeoClo

381,126

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Elle se remet bien c est aussi grace a vous ....

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 2

----------


## fanelan

381.186

----------


## vagabong 68

381,205.

----------


## vagabong 68

381,247.

----------


## fanelan

381.282

----------


## fanelan

381.342

----------


## vagabong 68

381,352.

----------


## fanelan

381.407

----------


## vagabong 68

381,451.

----------


## fanelan

381.508

----------


## vagabong 68

381,547.

----------


## vagabong 68

381,565.

----------


## fanelan

381.575

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de seconde chance, hélas.

----------


## NeoClo

381,607

Coucou! Me revoilà

----------


## fanelan

J'espère que ta semaine s'est bien déoulée Néo ; maintenant à mon tour de partir, mais en vacances. Je pars demain et je reviens vendredi. Les clics vont me manquer.

----------


## NeoClo

Merci Fan - Rythme soutenu mais ca a été. Je te souhaite de merveilleuses et relaxantes vacances!

----------


## NeoClo

382,587

----------


## vagabong 68

382,649.

Excellentes vacances Fanelan.
On surveille et on clique.

----------


## vagabong 68

402,836.

La collecte pour Danielle est terminée.
Quel en est le motif, hors délai ou somme atteinte ?

----------


## vagabong 68

402,894.

----------


## fanelan

Hope est toujours là  403.5101 ----- 650.00 ----- 62%

----------


## vagabong 68

403,534.

----------


## NeoClo

403,533....étrange vu le montant indiqué par fan ci-dessus  

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

J'ai dit des bêtises ?
408.591

----------


## fanelan

> 402,836.
> 
> La collecte pour Danielle est terminée.
> Quel en est le motif, hors délai ou somme atteinte ?


La collecte en faveur de INFIRMERIE FELINE est à présent terminée.
Nous vous remercions pour votre générosité et votre présence solidaire.

L'association Au paradis des chats en charge de INFIRMERIE FELINE vous apportera des nouvelles très prochainement par le biais de notre blog.
En savoir plus sur http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/blog.u...uHlujdohkde.99

----------


## vagabong 68

408,596.

Merci lézard à ressorts.

----------


## fanelan

Complètement débile ce truc !

----------


## vagabong 68

> Complètement débile ce truc !


Ca passera, t'inquiète pas.

----------


## fanelan

408.635

----------


## vagabong 68

408,686.

----------


## fanelan

408.718

----------


## vagabong 68

408,726.

----------


## fanelan

408.811

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

408,823.

----------


## fanelan

408.896

----------


## vagabong 68

408,94.

A demain.

----------


## NeoClo

408.956

A demain

----------


## vagabong 68

409,031.

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

409.041

Merci mes deux copines pour le rappel.

----------


## fanelan

559.083.
Un don de 150€ a été fait. Merci à Anonyme.

----------


## vagabong 68

559,095.

----------


## NeoClo

559,109

86%

Joyeux 1er Mai  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

559,131.

Premier Mai pluvieux,
Premier Mai heureux !

Merci NeoClo.

----------


## fanelan

560.161

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de deuxième essai.
Zut.

----------


## NeoClo

560.188

----------


## vagabong 68

570,206.

----------


## fanelan

570.234
88%

----------


## NeoClo

570.243

----------


## fanelan

582.93

----------


## vagabong 68

582,938.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Je viens de pouvoir recliquer

----------


## fanelan

Merci de l'info Sandrine.
Moi aussi je réessayerai plus tard des fois que leur compteur est sauté comme une fois.

----------


## fanelan

582.987

----------


## vagabong 68

583,026.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 2

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième aussi ! 583.037 - 90%.

----------


## NeoClo

583.046

----------


## fanelan

583.084

----------


## vagabong 68

583,102.

----------


## fanelan

Deuxième clic, mais je ne retrouve pas Hope, peut-être que sa collecte est terminée ? Je n'ai rien vu.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Oui la collecte de Hope est terminée tour comme celle de Lucky. Le site vient de faire peau neuve et on peut offrir 10 clics en une fois. De plus, on pourra cliquer plusieurs fois par jour si je me réfère au décompteur de temps. Il y a plusieurs nouvelles causes.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

> Oui la collecte de Hope est terminée tour comme celle de Lucky. Le site vient de faire peau neuve et on peut offrir 10 clics en une fois. De plus, on pourra cliquer plusieurs fois par jour si je me réfère au décompteur de temps. Il y a plusieurs nouvelles causes.


Génial : Merci pour l'info.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Service momentanément indisponible.

----------


## fanelan

Je ne sais pas vous, mais c'est hyper long.

----------


## fanelan

Vous je ne sais pas, mais alors moi. çà rame, je n'aime pas du tout leur nouveau site. Je n'ai pas trouvé où cliquer pour savoir si j'avais fait tous les clics. Beurkkkk.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Et de 2. C'est vrai que c'est plus long et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus pour voir si j'en avais pas oublié.

----------


## NeoClo

> Vous je ne sais pas, mais alors moi. çà rame, je n'aime pas du tout leur nouveau site. Je n'ai pas trouvé où cliquer pour savoir si j'avais fait tous les clics. Beurkkkk.


Pas très pratique leur site en effet...en plus quand on tombe sur une collecte finie on reste bloqué dessus et impossible de poursuivre.

Pour ma part, voilà comment je fais pour vérifier si j'ai bien fait tous les clics:

Je clique en haut sur "Découvrir les collectes", ensuite à droite sur "Tous les Projets".
Là  ça donne les projets avec les photos et en haut à gauche de chaque  photo il y a un rectangle vert qui dit "clic déjà effectué". S'il n'y est pas c'est qu'il faut cliquer sur la photo et ensuite faire ses 5 clics.
Attention,  il faut ensuite aller en bas sur le rectangle gris et cliquer sur  "Afficher plus de Projets" pour voir s'afficher les autres collectes. Il n'y en a plus quand vous cliquez et que la dernière ligne de photos ne change plus.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Merci. J'ai suivi ce conseil et j'ai pu cliquer sur toutes les fiches car effectivement, je suis resté bloqué sur celle de Clochard qui est fini.

----------


## fanelan

La page ne répond plus....... j'attends qu'ils améliorent leur truc, plus de 55 secondes pour pouvoir cliquer QUE sur une fiche.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## fanelan

Ils n'ont on remis l'ancienne présentation, par contre 10 clics ???

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui ancienne formule.
Dix clics ?

----------


## NeoClo

Alors moi j'ai eu un mix entre la nouvelle et l'ancienne version    

Et seulement 5 Clics....

----------


## fanelan

Ancienne version et pas encore de deuxième clic.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pas de seconde série.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Toujours pas de seconde série.

----------


## vagabong 68

Non, toujours pas de deuxième série.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

En avance, des fois qu'ils nous donnent 5 clics supplémentaires.

----------


## NeoClo

> En avance, des fois qu'ils nous donnent 5 clics supplémentaires.


Je surveille aussi mais rien...que 5  

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Ca a marché, deuxième série

----------


## vagabong 68

Une seule fois pour moi.

Bravo Fanelan.

----------


## NeoClo

> Ca a marché, deuxième série


Hourrrrraaaaa!   

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Clics faits.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo

Toujours pas de deuxième série pour moi....

----------


## fanelan

Pour moi non plus, les coquins.

----------


## vagabong 68

Qu'une fois.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

Une seule série, dommage.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

A demain Vag.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## NeoClo

Clics du mardi faits

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilou.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

Z'êtes où les copines ?

----------


## fanelan

Tiens ils ont retiré ma signature grrrrrrrrrr. Je vais retirer cette photo car c'est Neige quelques minutes avant son eutha.
Allez je vais cliquer.

Clics faits.

----------


## NeoClo

> Fait.
> 
> Z'êtes où les copines ?


Ici merveilleuse Vag  

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou les amies.
A demain.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Deuxième série

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## Sandrine Messigny

Deuxième tour

----------


## vagabong 68

> Deuxième série



Veinarde.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Veinarde.


Eeeeeeenfin !!!!

----------


## fanelan

Clics avec les oiseaux qui sont déjà réveillés.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pour ma part, ce serait plutôt des clics avec des cockers qui ronflent.

----------


## fanelan

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.
Un autre essai plus tard, sait-on jamais !

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Faits aussi.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué pour toutes les collectes.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours pas de seconde série en vue ?

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## NeoClo

Hello - Toujours les mêmes qui cliquent à ce que je vois  :: 

Clics  ::

----------


## fanelan

tu as vu il y a des petits nouveaux, chouette cela veut dire que des collectes sont terminées. Heureusement qu'il y a trois fidèles sur ce post pour rappeler de ne pas oublier de cliquer.
Bonne journée.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui de nouvelles causes donc, certaines collectes ont abouti.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

O.K.

----------


## vagabong 68

Tous les clics offerts.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics ensoleillés

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

> Clics ensoleillés


Dans ton coeur à cette heure-ci, ou alors tu n'est pas en France.

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué pour tous.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## NeoClo

Clics 

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

----------


## fanelan

La réponse est 4 -vraiment à tout hasard-

----------


## vagabong 68

Terminer pour ce soir.

Orage ou pas ?

----------


## fanelan

En RP douteux, mais je pense orage.

----------


## NeoClo

> Clics 
> 
> http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/


Le bon lien.....

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Terminer pour ce soir.
> 
> Orage ou pas ?


Aucun orage

----------


## fanelan

Clics

----------


## NeoClo

Clics aussi  ::

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est fait.

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics  :: 

Plein de nouvelles fiches!

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je passe le relais.
Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

Je prends la main, pas trop tôt quand même 
Bonne journée aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous avez vu qu'en se connectant on peut obtenir plus de points, mais je n'ai rien compris.

----------


## NeoClo

Je poursuis....

Oui j'ai vu pour les points supplémentaires, je me pencherai sur le sujet dans le détail dès que j'ai un moment.

Bonne nuit.

----------


## vagabong 68

Si vous avez une explication concernant ces points, je suis preneuse.
Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux séries, hier, Fanelan ?
Bravo.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Eh bien ils nous mettent des pubs entre chaque clic, çà rame !!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, ça rame pas mal.
Mais on persévère, hein !

----------


## fanelan

Je penses qu'ils étaient en maintenance, car çà roule à nouveau.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics faits.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Coucou mes cliqueuses préférées! Pas trop chaud?  :: 

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Non, moi pas trop chaud en RP ; deux petites averses, mais toutes douces.
Je ne sais ou habites Vag, alors ???

----------


## vagabong 68

Alsacienne, la Vag.
Fait chaud.
Font les autruches mes loulous.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

Alizée 3% / 21,831

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà qui est fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics tous chauds

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, ils sont brûlants nos clics, NeoClo.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics canicule 

Alizée 4% / 28,707

----------


## vagabong 68

Encore une chose de faite.

Zut, je n'ai pas regardé le score de Alizée.
Ce sera pour plus tard, désolée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Alizée : 28,8311.

----------


## fanelan

Alizée 4% / 28,832

----------


## vagabong 68

33,907 pour Alizée.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics "vag" de chaleur dans l'est  ::

----------


## fanelan

Alizée 4% / 33.92

----------


## fanelan

Alizée 4% / 33.989

----------


## vagabong 68

33,9911.

C'est précis, hein !

----------


## NeoClo

34,032

----------


## vagabong 68

44,0791.

6%.

----------


## fanelan

44.082

----------


## NeoClo

44,145
6%

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

44,148.

----------


## vagabong 68

44,2721.

----------


## vagabong 68

84,3921.

----------


## vagabong 68

84,437.

----------


## fanelan

84.897
11%

----------


## vagabong 68

84,515.

----------


## vagabong 68

84,6131.

----------


## vagabong 68

84,6441 pour Alizée.

----------


## fanelan

90.664
12%

----------


## NeoClo

95,69
12%

----------


## vagabong 68

95,7161.

----------


## NeoClo

95,73

----------


## fanelan

93.75
12%

----------


## NeoClo

> 93.75
> 12%
> 
> *http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*


Tu as bu Fan ?  ::

----------


## fanelan

Fous toi de moi, j'ai fait un copié/collé, râté, je rectifie, tout de suite pour Alizée.

95.736 - 12%

----------


## NeoClo

95,804
12%

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fous toi de moi, j'ai fait un copié/collé, râté, je rectifie, tout de suite pour Alizée.
> 
> 95.736 - 12%


Voyons Fan, je ne suis que paix et amour

----------


## vagabong 68

95,8511.

Il est important de boire de l'eau sans modération avec les chaleurs actuelles.
Bonne journée les copines.

----------


## NeoClo

95,897
12%



Chat me fait fondre....

----------


## vagabong 68

95,9341.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 95,897
> 12%
> 
> 
> 
> Chat me fait fondre....


Chat alors.

----------


## NeoClo

95,979

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 95,9341.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Chat alors.


Que veux-tu....Chat arrive

----------


## vagabong 68

> 95,979
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Que veux-tu....Chat arrive


C'est chat.

96,0091.

----------


## NeoClo

96,07

De nouvelles fiches

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php


*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est chat.
> 
> 96,0091.


C'est chat crément drôle même!  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

96,0961.

Un bon crémant, chat c'est chouette.

----------


## NeoClo

> 96,0961.
> 
> Un bon crémant, chat c'est chouette.


96,1031

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

Avec modération alors car après chat tangue ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Tu as raison chat perlipopette !

----------


## NeoClo

96,121

----------


## vagabong 68

96,1481

----------


## NeoClo

96,254

13%

----------


## vagabong 68

96,281.

----------


## NeoClo

96,326

13%

----------


## vagabong 68

96,343.

----------


## NeoClo

96,406
13%

----------


## NeoClo

96,445
13%

----------


## vagabong 68

101,479.

----------


## vagabong 68

101,575.

----------


## NeoClo

111,618
14%

----------


## NeoClo

111,659
15%     ::

----------


## vagabong 68

111,676.

----------


## vagabong 68

111,751.

----------


## NeoClo

161,82
21%  :: 

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

161,827.

Chouette.

----------


## vagabong 68

171,901.

----------


## NeoClo

171,958
22%  ::

----------


## NeoClo

172,021
22%

----------


## vagabong 68

172,04.

Et ce fut longggggggggggggggggggggg.

----------


## NeoClo

Clic pour les nouvelles fiches

----------


## fanelan

172.057 ----- 22%

----------


## vagabong 68

172,118.

----------


## NeoClo

172,122
22%

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 172.057 ----- 22%


Ravie de te revoir Fan  ::

----------


## fanelan

172.16 ----- 22%.

----------


## NeoClo

172,162

----------


## vagabong 68

172,176.

----------


## NeoClo

172,251

----------


## vagabong 68

172,257.

----------


## vagabong 68

172,322.

----------


## vagabong 68

172,397.

----------


## vagabong 68

172,549.

----------


## vagabong 68

172,609.

----------


## fanelan

172.63

----------


## vagabong 68

172,672.

----------


## fanelan

172.714.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

172,741.

----------


## vagabong 68

712,812.

----------


## vagabong 68

174,123.

----------


## fanelan

On clique toujours pour Alizée hein ???
174.202.

----------


## NeoClo

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :: 
174,27
23%

----------


## fanelan

174.30.

----------


## vagabong 68

174,351.

Pour Alizée et pour toutes les autres causes, Fanelan.

----------


## fanelan

Bien sûr Vag, je cliques pour tous. Ils en ont besoin.

----------


## vagabong 68

174,428.

----------


## vagabong 68

172,492.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

175,588.

----------


## fanelan

Il y a du monde, chouette !
175.627.

----------


## vagabong 68

175,663.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

175,742.

----------


## vagabong 68

180,818.

----------


## fanelan

180.848

----------


## NeoClo

180.865

23%

----------


## vagabong 68

180,879.

----------


## NeoClo

180,927

23%

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

180.934

----------


## vagabong 68

180,95.

----------


## fanelan

180.991.

----------


## vagabong 68

181,03.

----------


## fanelan

181.085

----------


## NeoClo

181,094

Attention on est passé à ...24%  :: 

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

181,11.

----------


## fanelan

181.161. Je trouve que cela ne monte pas vite, mais d'un autre côté lorsque l'on regarde le montant de la facture.....

----------


## vagabong 68

200,171.

----------


## vagabong 68

200,266.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

200.324 ----- 26%.

----------


## vagabong 68

200,398.

----------


## fanelan

200.401 ----- 26%.

----------


## vagabong 68

210,544.

----------


## fanelan

C'est quoi ce truc ???? Maintenant il faut se reconnecter à Rescue pour pouvoir écrire.........
210.598 ----- 27%.

----------


## vagabong 68

210,617.

----------


## vagabong 68

210,696.

----------


## NeoClo

211,752 ------ 28%

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 181.161. Je trouve que cela ne monte pas vite, mais d'un autre côté lorsque l'on regarde le montant de la facture.....


Je trouve aussi que ca va plus vite sur d'autres sites pour des montants identiques ou supérieures....

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca fait combien de temps que Alizée est inscrite sur le site ?
C'est vrai, on stagne.

----------


## vagabong 68

212,836.

----------


## fanelan

Je n'ai pas vu depuis combien de temps. Elle a été trouvé à 3 mois....
212.873 --------- 770.00

----------


## vagabong 68

212,877.

----------


## vagabong 68

217,971.

----------


## fanelan

217.973

----------


## ludi

clics fait sur les collectes

----------


## vagabong 68

223,121.

----------


## vagabong 68

223,192.

----------


## vagabong 68

223,262.

----------


## vagabong 68

223,403.

----------


## vagabong 68

223,47.

----------


## vagabong 68

223,550.

----------


## vagabong 68

124,141.

----------


## vagabong 68

224,252.

----------


## vagabong 68

224,320.

----------


## vagabong 68

224,381.

----------


## fanelan

224.757

----------


## vagabong 68

224,790.

----------


## vagabong 68

224,863.

----------


## vagabong 68

Collecte pour Alizée, réussie.

----------


## vagabong 68

A vous...

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà.

----------


## vagabong 68

O.K.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## vagabong 68

Au suivant.

----------


## vagabong 68

Une chose de faite.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonsoir.

----------


## vagabong 68

A vos clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, c'est fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## NeoClo

Clics  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fini pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## NeoClo

Clics du soir bonsoir   ::

----------


## vagabong 68

8.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà, voilà.

----------


## vagabong 68

Qui vient cliquer ?

----------


## fanelan

Moi !

----------


## NeoClo

Et moi!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci Mesdames.

Fini pour ce soir.
Au lit !

----------


## fanelan

Je viens de recliquer.
Bonne nuit Vag, et merci d'être toujours présente. Fais de doux rêves.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bonne nuit.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Terminé pour ce soir.

----------


## fanelan

RE-clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## fanelan

RE-clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Mission accomplie.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Y'a plus personne ?
Clics.

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Si, si je suis là.
Il m'arrive d'oublier de poster un message.

----------


## fanelan

Oui tu cliques avec ta boîte mails perso ?

----------


## fanelan

clic

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics faits.

----------


## fanelan

fait

----------


## vagabong 68

Cliqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

C'est fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Carnivore.
Acaricide.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Punaise, j'utilise l'ordi de mon mari, ça va deux fois plus vite.

----------


## fanelan

Bon il est encore temps, le Père Noël ne passe que vendredi.

----------


## vagabong 68

Qui aimerait cliquer gratuitement pour rapporter des sous à des associations de la PA ?

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Seconde série, faite.

----------


## fanelan

Pas pour moi

----------


## vagabong 68

De nouvelles causes.

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel Vag.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Clics de Noël.

----------


## fanelan

Clics de Noël aussi.

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## aurore27

clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Voilà.

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## vagabong 68

Petits clics faits.

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## Cerise15

Cliqué!

----------


## vagabong 68

Les derniers clics de la journée.
A demain.

----------


## vagabong 68

Au suivant.

----------


## fanelan

C'est moi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## Cerise15

Cliqué!

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Clics. Des fois il y a des photos que je ne regarde que d'un oeil, tellement elles sont trop atroces ou affreuses pour les loulous.
Heureusement qu'ils ont été pris en charge et soignés.

----------


## Cerise15

Clics

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## Cerise15

Clic clic

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## Cerise15

Clic clic

----------


## fanelan

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## Cojo

clics aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il y a aussi clic animaux,clic couvertures,et actuanimaux.

----------


## fanelan

http://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/57/

http://www.clicanimaux.com/

*http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences*

----------


## Cojo

ah,oui merci.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## champardenais

Vous avez vu ceci 
l'année derniere j'avais collecté des dons pour elle sur rescue 
http://link.clicanimaux.com/h/8211/h...dUK7XGaLf0FiPw

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Fait.

----------


## fanelan

Y'a plus personne  ::

----------


## Cojo

si moi clicqué.

----------


## champardenais

cliqué aussi pour tous

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel, j'avais zappé...... Ca serait bien si les autres copines venaient cliquer aussi.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## SPA 36

Cliqué

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel. Clics pour tous.

----------


## bibouille

Fait aussi pour tous les loulous

----------


## bibouille

Fait pour aujourd'hui

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Coucou.
Je clique toujours mais étant très occupée, je zappe les messages.
Voilà, c'est fait.

Bonne journée.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## bibouille

C'est fait !

----------


## vagabong 68



----------


## fanelan

Bon dimanche à tous.

----------


## bibouille

Cliqué pour tous

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## aurore27

fait !

----------


## bibouille

Fait pour aujourd'hui

----------


## Cojo

fait tous les jours pour tous les loulous.et sur tous les sites (urgences animaux,actu animaux,clic animaux,clic couverture)
Si vous en connaissez d'autres je prends.

----------


## fanelan

Je crois que tu as fait le tour pour les clics Cojo.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## bibouille

Ca y est pour aujourd'hui

----------


## bibouille

Cliqué

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## fanelan

Clics du dimanche. Bon journée à tous.

----------


## bibouille

Fait ! Ca ne monte vraiment pas vite !

----------


## fanelan

Tu as vu, il y en a qui ont un "objectif" de plus de 2.000€, c'est sûr que pour eux.....

----------


## bibouille

Effectivement, il y en a dont l'objectif est énorme. Les assos qui demandent de l'aide ont elles un nombre de jours de collecte maximum ? Si oui, on est pas au bout de nos peines....

Ca monte vraiment pas vite....et en plus, ils ont mis 3 chiffres après la virgule....ce qui fait que ça ne bouge pas beaucoup ! ::

----------


## fanelan

Oui ici on n'a droit qu'à un clic par 24h00, sur d'autres sites parfois c'est trois clics par jour, et le mieux était Helle asso, on y passait des heures juste pour regarder des pubs, mais à chaque fois on rapportait des vrais centimes, pas des 0000000000,1.
Je crois que ce site n'existe plus dommage. En plus on était un petit groupe à se stimuler.
Bon cliqué et merci du rappel.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## Valyane

Bonjour, n'oubliez pas de passer par plusieurs moteurs de recherches...

----------


## fanelan

Comment çà ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci pour le lien, Fan.  
Bizarre aussi chaque fois que je clique le compteur augmente de 0,0001 !!!

----------


## bibouille

Fait pour tous les loulous

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait.

----------


## bibouille

Fait également

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quand on arrive "novice"sur ce post on cherche où il faut cliquer Ne serait-il pas possible de remettre le lien en haut de chaque page pour que l'on clique rapidement?? Ce post a 97 pages Merci

----------


## fanelan

C'est fait ; sinon il suffit juste de faire un copié/collé.
Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php*

----------


## vagabong 68

Fait hier et aujourd'hui.

----------


## Cojo

fait à l'instant,et tous les jours.
ça monte pas vite,mais il faut faire tous les jours.

----------


## fanelan

Merci du rappel ; bon dimanche.
Clics.

----------


## bibouille

Clics faits chaque jour

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## bibouille

Fait

----------


## fanelan

Clics.

----------


## monloulou

Clic clic...
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php

----------


## bibouille

C'est cliqué pour aujourd'hui !

----------


## fanelan

clics.

----------


## bibouille

Fait

----------


## Evye

Je ne connaissais pas. J'ai cliqué

----------


## monloulou

Fait chaque jour mais ça monte doucement
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php

----------


## Evye

Fait aujourd'hui.

----------


## Valyane

> Comment çà ?


Bonjour,
Est-ce-que cette question était pour moi ?

----------


## monloulou

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php?id=702

Est-ce que d'autre personne visite ce site, j'y vais chaque jour cliquer mais ça monte très très très doucement. Merci

----------


## Josie24

bonjour où faut il cliquer tous les jours

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui je clique sur 4 sites 5 foix par jour sur mes 3 ordi avec mes 3 adress IP

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Où cliquez vous ?

----------


## fanelan

up

----------

